#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  разные представления об идеальной диете.

## Gaza

Предлагаю поделиться своими представлениями о правильном питании. 
  Духовные истины унивесальны. Буддийские, христианские или исламские они не делят людей ни на какие типы. Смешно было бы.
 Думаю, что то же самое должно быть с диетой. Всё это деление на доши, группы крови, ветры , энеаграммы и пр. от лукавого. Только вносят путаницу в простой вопрос. Правила питания должны быть просты, универсальны и почти очевидны.

Когда-то очень давно я как все нормальные люди завтракал по утрам. Потом заметил, что без этого можно легко обойтись. Лет семь назад работа сложилась так, что и от обеда пришлось отказаться. Остался только ужин. То есть питаться я стал в три раза меньше чем двадцать лет назад и при этом даже не похудел. И теперь я ясно ощущаю сколько лишней еды в себя человек запихивает. А говорят, что ничто так не изнашивает и не старит организм как лишняя пища.  Достаточно посмотреть в унитаз после себя! Весь этот мусор организм пытался переварить, потратил на это кучу энергии, не справился и обессилив отправил дальше вниз по течению. :Smilie:  

 В общем из поверхностного знакомства с вопросом у меня сложилось следующее представление об оптимальном питании.
  Человек должен есть один раз в день - часиков в 5-6 вечера. При этом съедать штуки три яблока или огурца или несколько других живых фруктов или овощей и всё. Ничего не смешивать. То есть сегодня огурцы - завтра помидоры. А у нас даже на ретритах первое и второе - дикость несусветная. 
 Придумать что-либо более простое и очевидное чем эта диета вы не сможете.
  Все кулинарные книги всех народов мира надо сжечь как исторический казус и недоразумение. Всех поваров разжаловать в дворники. Профессию повара отменить как таковую. Все рестораны и кафе переделать в детские сады и всякие там клубы по интересам. 
 Я знаю, что вы будете смеятся, но я нисколечки не шучу, серьёзен абсолютно.
 Ещё, наверное вам такой взгляд покажется крайностью и экстримизмом. Это верно. Мне кажется в крайностях всегда больше правды. Серединки это всегда уступки чему-то, сводящие всё на нет.
 А у буддистов вообще есть традиция одноразового питания так, что для них это должно быть вполне нормально.

----------

Микаэль (30.11.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Прям таки диетическая революция. Хотя в последнее время тоже перестал завтракать, оказалось жить можно. Когда вернулся из Тая дней 10 почти ничего не ел и чувствовал себя нормально.

----------


## Alex S.

Давайте говорить не об идеальной диете, а (1) о своих наблюдениях в конкретных ситуациях и (2) проверяемых знаниях (напр. "то и то было опубликовано там-то"), также относящихся к конкретным ситуациям.

У меня сложилось аналогичным образом: практически не завтракаю; в основном ужинаю.  Вегетарианец (не фанатик  :Wink:  ).

Еда бывает как варёная, так и сырая.  Также употребляю молочные продукты (молоко, кефир, сыры).




> Все кулинарные книги всех народов мира надо сжечь как исторический казус и недоразумение. Всех поваров разжаловать в дворники. Профессию повара отменить как таковую. Все рестораны и кафе переделать в детские сады и всякие там клубы по интересам.


Наверно, это слишком.

----------

Дондог (21.05.2011)

----------


## Gaza

То что описано выше это, конечно, всего лишь моё представление о том на что нужно ориентироваться. У самого пока не очень получается.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Буддийские, христианские или исламские они не делят людей ни на какие типы. Смешно было бы.


Ещё как делят.




> Все кулинарные книги всех народов мира надо сжечь как исторический казус и недоразумение. Всех поваров разжаловать в дворники. Профессию повара отменить как таковую. Все рестораны и кафе переделать в детские сады и всякие там клубы по интересам. 
>  Я знаю, что вы будете смеятся, но я нисколечки не шучу, серьёзен абсолютно.


Практические меры по осуществлению программы?..




> Ещё, навеное вам такой взгляд покажется крайностью и экстримизмом. Это верно. Мне кажется в крайностях всегда больше правды.


Я подозревал, что до этого дойдёт рано или поздно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Ещё как делят


 Ну и как трансформируются десять заповедей для 2-й и для 3-й групп крови? Или может буддийские истины о страдании разные для питты и капхи?

----------


## Gaza

> Практические меры по осуществлению программы?..


Вообще-то сначала я хотел сжечь поваров вместе с их книгами, но потом решил, что на форуме кому-то это может показаться излишне жестоким.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ну и как трансформируются десять заповедей для 2-й и для 3-й групп крови? Или может буддийские истины о страдании разные для питты и капхи?


Всё гораздо проще и сложнее.  :Smilie:  

С точки зрения иудаизма, существует только две "группы крови". Вы либо верующий еврей, либо гоим. 10 заповедей, которые Моше (Моисей) получил от Яхве, предназначены сугубо для иудейского внутреннего пользования. Всем, кто не еврей по вере и национальности, рекомендуется исполнять облегчённую версию - семь заповедей сынов Ноаха (Ноя). Если негр захочет стать евреем и полноценным иудеем, ему придётся пройти гиюр - типа воцерковление.

С точки зрения ислама, есть верные и неверные. С неверными, которые не хотят стать верными, Коран предлагает поступать примерно так, как Вы хотите поступать с поварами. Но даже верующие в Аллаха вполне могут подвергнуться посмертной сортировке и за грехи отправиться в ад, на один из множества подуровней, на каждом из которых практикуются пытки разных степеней тяжести.

Христианство провозглашает, что для верующих нет ни эллина, ни иудея, но с ортодоксальной точки зрения неизбежен страшный суд, где овцы будут отделены от козлищ.

С точки зрения буддизма, существует множество типов и подтипов существ в зависимости от сочетания главных клеш. В тибетском буддизме традиционно называется цифра 84000.  :Smilie:  Для каждого типа необходим особый метод, особый подход - вот почему Будда дал столько разных учений, вот почему в буддизме столько школ и направлений.

Вся традиционная восточная медицина (ведическая и тибетская) построена на определении типов телесной конституции и подборе подходящей диеты и лечения. Вся современная психология построена на определении разных типов личности, и мне кажется, что Вам как раз помощь хорошего психолога не помешала бы. А вообще, Вы ошиблись форумом.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (16.04.2009), Дондог (21.05.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Я наоборот считаю, что надо стараться ближе к вечеру по-меньше кушать. Завтрак и обед-то еще успеют в течении дня первариться, а вот ужин - сложнее. Хотя, на завтрак ем очень мало - апетита с утра практически нет, но если вообще ничего не есть, то будет в животе урчать, что не очень удобно в обществе.

На счет разных питаний для разных людей, то уверен, что все это не дураки придумали. Мне как-то попалась книга по аюрведе, и после определения своей конструкции там очень много чего мне подходило. То есть те вещи, от которых замечал проблемы, мне как-раз не рекомендуются. Так что больше чем уверен, что все это не туфта. Не могу сказать, что стал питаться по этим рекомендациями, но по возможности - прислушиваюсь.

----------


## Yuki

> Придумать что-либо более простое и очевидное чем эта диета вы не сможете.


Можно гораздо проще! Водка прекрасно заменяет собой по калорийности всю еду. При регулярном употреблении необходимость в еде вообще отпадает.
Лично наблюдаемый опыт. 
Правда, здоровье не гарантировано.  
Ну ежели мы о крайностях, то как пример, вполне пойдет, имхо.

----------


## Шаман

Идеальная диета -
индивидуальна для каждого =)

----------

Вадим Асадулин (16.04.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Водка прекрасно заменяет собой по калорийности всю еду. Лично наблюдаемый опыт


Посочувствовать могу только. Крепитесь. Мы с Вами. :Frown:

----------


## Yuki

> Посочувствовать могу только. Крепитесь. Мы с Вами.


Спасибо! Эксперимент уже проводится отдельно от моей жизни.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Gaza! Респект за наблюдения! Велкам к нам, к праноедам! (не шучу)

http://niejedzenie.info/

----------

Дондог (21.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

Не совсем понятно зачем заводить такой топик,
ведь ясное дело, что идеальная диета - это когда от еды не начинается упадок сил или проблема со здоровьем. Вопрос сугубо индивидуальный.

----------

Дондог (21.05.2011)

----------


## Gaza

Недавно обнаружил - оказывается В Евангелии мира от Есеев Иисус даёт подробные рекомендации по питанию. И как это ни забавно они полностью совпадают с тем о чём я тут писал. То есть только живая пища - никаких трупов животных и ничего не варить и не жарить. Никаких завтраков. Есть один раз в день. Беременным женщинам и слабохарактерным мужчинам можно два. Ничего не смешивать. Регулярные недельные (как минимум) голодания . Пост и молитва (читай голод и випассана) лечат большинство болезней. 
Всё гениально просто. Никаких нелепых дош,  групп крови, ветров и прочей лабуды. Главные законы жизни должны быть универсальны.
 Интересно как выглядело бы человечество если бы это Евангелие было не апокрифом, а каноническим текстом?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> То есть только живая пища - никаких трупов животных и ничего не варить и не жарить. Никаких завтраков. Есть один раз в день.


А можно узнать где вы живете?  :Smilie:  
Где же вы зимой в России возьмете только живую пищу?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (16.04.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Во-первых сейчас кажется даже в Магадане ананасы круглый год, а бананы дешевле картошки. А во-вторых традиционные российские капуста, морковь, свекла и т.д. есть везде, хранятся круглый год и стоят копейки. Не стоит эту тему развивать - она перемолота сто раз.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Неделю назад ко мне, как к лучшему специалисту по ивриту  :Smilie:  в конторе обратился наш главный шеф. Он все ратует за здоровый образ жизни... вот, "подсел" на "натуральную", "экологически чистую  :Smilie:  израильскую картошку. А в магазине никто не может перевести - все(!) надписи на языке Торы сделаны... Он и спрашивает: "ты переведи - полезна она или нет!"

Ну... перевели... посмеялись - фирма Дод Моше ("Дядя (дедушка?) Мойша") выращивает их на севере пустыни Негев в одном из кибуцев... Далее идет подробное содержание "полезных веществ" :-) ...

Интересно, поможет ли ему эта информация в борьбе за здоровый образ жизни (его вес - килограммов 120-130!)? ... Кстати, "экологически чистая картошечка" - она же "живая пища" - крайне дорогое удовольствие!  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.05.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Во-первых сейчас кажется даже в Магадане ананасы круглый год, а бананы дешевле картошки. А во-вторых традиционные российские капуста, морковь, свекла и т.д. есть везде, хранятся круглый год и стоят копейки. Не стоит эту тему развивать - она перемолота сто раз.


Картошка 15 руб за кг, а бананы руб. 30-40 (это самые дешевые).
А знаете сколько ананасы стоят? 
Конечно у каждого свой бюджет  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Ринчен Намгьял, ананасы - это метафора, в подробности вдаваться не хочу, но если у человека есть желание он легко увидит что живая пища намного дешевле и проще. И время экономит. А мясо как раз самый дорогой продукт, особенно учитывая, что  если человек ест мясо, то он обычно ест его каждый день.

 Купи вместо килограмма мяса три ведра пшеницы, замочи на день грамм 100-200 и ещё через день у тебя будут проростки. Они наполнены жизненной силой и всё необходимое для долгой и счастливой жизни там есть. Иисус их, кстати, очень рекомендовал. И хватит тебе этого добра на год!
  Вот такая арифметика с экономикой .

----------


## Поляков

> Купи вместо килограмма мяса три ведра пшеницы, замочи на день грамм 100-200 и ещё через день у тебя будут проростки. Они наполнены жизненной силой и всё необходимое для долгой и счастливой там есть.


Есть живые беззащитные ростки?!  :EEK!:  Это все равно, что есть маленьких детей!

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Купи вместо килограмма мяса три ведра пшеницы, замочи на день грамм 100-200 и ещё через день у тебя будут проростки. Они наполнены жизненной силой и всё необходимое для долгой и счастливой жизни там есть. Иисус их, кстати, очень рекомендовал. И хватит тебе этого добра на год!
>   Вот такая арифметика с экономикой .


Вы этим питаетесь?  :Smilie: 
Некоторые вообще солнечной энергией питаются. Это же еще лучше чем пшеница! Живая энергия, даже переваривать не надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Если у человека с юмором всё в порядке он непобедим. Полякову респект! :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Ринчен, и этим и многим другим. Вас это удивит, но кроме мяса на земле полно других вкусных продуктов. А проростки просто наиболее ярко иллюстрируют экономический аспект вопроса.

----------


## Поляков

> Вас это удивит, но кроме мяса на земле полно других вкусных продуктов.


Вот странно, что веганы не умеют пропагандировать свой образ жизни позитивно. Т.е. либо показывают страшные картинки со скотобоен, либо просто ругаются. А ведь можно по другому - действительно, на земле полно других вкусных продуктов. 

В свое время я был вегетерианцем около полугода чисто по финансовым причинам - не было денег, но был большой мешок макарон. У мясоедов ведь как бывает: либо макароны с котлетой в том или ином виде, либо без котлеты. В любом случае, выбор невелик. У веганов не так! За короткое время я научился делать как минимум шесть блюд чисто из макарон:

- макароны вареные,
- макароны сначала поджаренные, потом сваренные,
- макароны сваренные накануне, холодные,
- макароны разогретые в микроволновке,
- макароны разогретые на подсолнечном масле,
- макароны разогретые прямо в кастрюле с добавлением кипятка.

И все это очень вкусные и разные по своим органолептическим свойствам блюда, особенно когда голодный. Если же кроме макарон есть другие самые обычные продукты (лук, морковь, майонез, кетчуп), то количество блюд исчисляется уже десятками! Мясоеду почти никогда не доступны все эти чудеса. Потому что мясо тупит. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сигизмунд

"... и я этому рад, я не лезу в чемпионы. Я как любил макароны, так и буду любить макароны" ©  :Smilie: 
А если по теме, то я все же порекомендовал бы питаться именно утром, а пропускать ужин. Хотя бы потому, что буддийские монахи так делают. А ещё буддийские монахи должны есть все, что окажется в их чаше для подаяний. И если там будет мясо (животного, убитого НЕ специально для них), то монах будет есть мясо. Это развивает спокойствие ума, тогда как противоположность - пищевой невроз.
Вот и я стараюсь вести себя как буддийские монахи - если жена положила в "тарелку для подаяний" мясо курицы, купленное в магазине, то я ем эту пищу не заботясь о том, полезно ли это, вредно ли это, отупляет или наоборот обостряет ум. Все временно и все пройдет, лучше уделять внимание более важным вопросам.

Хотя сам я не люблю, когда приготовление пищи занимает больше времени, чем ее употребление. Но раз уж жена готовит, то я не буду ей указывать как правильно и как неправильно. Этим я бы проявил такой корень нездоровья, как отвращение.

----------

Катя Е (29.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Этим я бы проявил такой корень нездоровья, как отвращение.


Отличный способ воспитания равностности в вопросах пищи и отсутствия привязанности / предпочтений за столом - *"афганская" учебка и два года в Советской армии*! Проверено на себе - помогает на 100%  :Smilie:

----------


## Komuso

Лично я стараюсь
- не впадать в крайности, а придерживаться "золотой середины"
- есть раздельно, понемногу, но часто
- избегать "мёртвой" пищи, рафинированных, консервированных и т.п. продуктов
- избегать тяжёлой пищи: жаренной, маринованной и т.д.
- слушать свой организм, замечать реакцию после съеденной пищи.

ЗЫ Я сам провегетарианил более 10-ти лет... сейчас не так строго, но к мясу равнодушен..

----------

Joy (22.02.2012)

----------


## Such

> Достаточно посмотреть в унитаз после себя! Весь этот мусор организм пытался переварить, потратил на это кучу энергии, не справился и обессилив отправил дальше вниз по течению.


Пардон, а какие выводы делаются из этого "унитазного созерцания"? Я так понимаю, что правильно питающийся человес(с вашей ТЗ) какать не должен?
или же там должно быть что-то другое?




> Человек должен есть один раз в день - часиков в 5-6 вечера.


Мне казалось, что как правило речь идет о приеме пищи в первой половине дня, вроде и Будда что-то похожее говорил




> При этом съедать штуки три яблока или огурца или несколько других живых фруктов или овощей и всё. Ничего не смешивать. То есть сегодня огурцы - завтра помидоры.


Что-то мне кажется, что на такой диете долго не протянуть. Белки типа вообще не нужны? Есть же много литературы по питанию... Другое дело, что действительно, еды надо несколько меньше чем потребляет современный европейский человек(имхо), +животные белки вполне заменяются растительными, т тд, т тп, но не так радикально - 3 яблока и 2 помидора. Думаю, ваш рецепт не выдержит простейшей арифметической проверки, в том смысле, что израсходует за день человек больше энергии, чем получит от огурцов. Например(смотрю в таблицу) 100гр помидоров - 17ккал, полчаса тенниса - 300ккал




> Все кулинарные книги всех народов мира надо сжечь как исторический казус и недоразумение. Всех поваров разжаловать в дворники. Профессию повара отменить как таковую. Все рестораны и кафе переделать в детские сады и всякие там клубы по интересам.


Любителей вкусно и много пожрать куда больше чем буддистов(и просто сторонников правильного питания), так что при подобной революции последние потерпят поражение  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Вот и я стараюсь вести себя как буддийские монахи - если жена...


Не по теме, но это пять.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вас это удивит, но кроме мяса на земле полно других вкусных продуктов.


А с чего вы взяли, что меня это удивит?  :Smilie:  
И откуда вы взяли, что я считаю мясо вкусным продуктом?

----------


## Gaza

> 100гр помидоров - 17ккал, полчаса тенниса - 300ккал


Such, это представления о питании 90-летней давности давно выкинутые на свалку. Пожалуйста, не сочтите за неуважение, но даже отвечать на это не буду.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Кстати, с точки зрения науки зачем вообще человеку дано чувство вкуса? И в частности почему так часто полезные продукты невкусные, а вредные - вкусные? Это наталкивает на сомнения в рациональности действия вкусовых восприятий у человека, даже с точки зрения элементарного выживания.

----------


## Gaza

Remesnik, все дети и большинство взрослых любят сладкое. А в природе сладкое - это фрукты. Конфеты в природе изначально не водились их потом придумали - фрукты заменить. Для меня это свидетельство того, что именно фрукты предполагались человеку основной пищей.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кем предполагались?

----------


## Вова Л.

*Gaza*
Есть много людей, которые питаются не так, как Вы советуете и при этом остаются в прекрасной форме, проблем со здоровьем нет. То есть раз результат одинаковый, то не лучше ли выбрать вариант питания, который более по душе?!

----------


## Gaza

Вова, в вашем возрасте, думаю даже вредно думать о здоровом питании.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова, в вашем возрасте, думаю даже вредно думать о здоровом питании.


 :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Некоторые вообще солнечной энергией питаются.


Извините, друзья мои... "Правильная диета", это когда не только есть, но и с..ть перестаешь!  :Smilie:  ... Вот он - главный критерий!  :Smilie:

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Извините, друзья мои... "Правильная диета", это когда не только есть, но и с..ть перестаешь!  ... Вот он - главный критерий!


Поэтому вместо того, чтобы искать диету для этого бренного тела, надо скорее достигать Ниббаны, вот там оба условия Вашей "Правильной диеты" выполняются  :Wink:

----------


## Gaza

Татьяна, Aniezka, Светлана... Все другие вегетарианцы кто не успел высказаться и хотел сделать отдельную ветку можете высказаться здесь -тема близкая.
 Татьяна, вашей резкости я не разделяю. Меня самого удивляет, что в XXI веке когда на земле миллионы вегетарианцев, причём они не прячутся где-то в лесах - их много среди известных людей, в это время буддисты на форуме обсуждают вредно это для здоровья или нет. Будто два пещерных человека обсуждают есть жизнь на луне или нет. 
 Но называть всех мясоедов убийцами это явный перебор. Ни к чему это.

----------


## Tiop

> в это время буддисты на форуме обсуждают вредно это для здоровья или нет.


Отрицание возможной вредности и опасности для здоровья вегетерианской, а особенно веганской диеты и пропаганда таких взглядов это преступление против человечества.




> Будто два пещерных человека обсуждают есть жизнь на луне или нет.


Расскажите это суду:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=503

Современная наука считает вред вегетарианства, и особенно веганства, реальностью.

Я привёл достаточно подтверждений этому из компетентных источников.

Или мне и здесь привести все заявления государственных медицинских организаций и цитаты из учебников?

То, что Вы (не знаю, стоит ли писать такому хаму с большой буквы) не можете привести опровержений медицинских и научных фактов в одной теме, не значит, что можно как ни в чём не бывало гнать пропаганду опасных заблуждений в другой.

----------


## Аньезка

Tiop, оставь человека в покое, а? :Confused:

----------


## Gaza

> Современная наука считает вред вегетарианства, и особенно веганства, реальностью.
> 
> Я привёл достаточно подтверждений этому из компетентных источников.
> 
> Или мне и здесь привести все заявления государственных медицинских организаций и цитаты из учебников?
> 
> То, что Вы (не знаю, стоит ли писать такому хаму с большой буквы) не можете привести опровержений медицинских и научных фактов в одной теме, не значит, что можно как ни в чём не бывало гнать пропаганду опасных заблуждений в другой


Tiop, дружище, не нужно так нервничать. Тема того не стоит. Tiop, я к Вам хорошо отношусь, почему-то мне кажется, что Вы хороший человек, но, извините, продолжать здесь с Вами дискуссию я не буду. Здоровья Вам. Искренне.

----------


## ullu

> Remesnik, все дети и большинство взрослых любят сладкое. А в природе сладкое - это фрукты. Конфеты в природе изначально не водились их потом придумали - фрукты заменить. Для меня это свидетельство того, что именно фрукты предполагались человеку основной пищей.


У мяса сладкий вкус.

----------


## Piotr

> У мяса сладкий вкус.


особенно у человеческого :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> особенно у человеческого


Да, говорят оно очень сладкое.

----------


## Pavel

> Духовные истины унивесальны. Буддийские, христианские или исламские они не делят людей ни на какие типы. Смешно было бы...
> 
>  Правила питания должны быть просты, универсальны и почти очевидны...
> 
> Всё гениально просто. Никаких нелепых дош, групп крови, ветров и прочей лабуды. Главные законы жизни должны быть универсальны...


Gaza, при всей моей личной симпатии к Вашей энергичности, не могу удержаться от того, чтобы не обратить Ваше внимание на высказывания безосоновательные и своей категоричностью граничащие с глупостью.

Многие столетия люди наблюдают не только за существоанием социума человеческого, но и за другими социальными животными. Накоплен огромный опыт (знания), основанные на этих наблюдениях. Характерной особенностью всех социальных животных является то, что отдельные особи в группе выполняют разные функции (человек здесь не исключение). Эти функциональные различия внутри одного вида животных влекут за собой не только различия в питании, продолжительности жизни, образе жизни, но и в таких серьезных морфологических изменениях, что часто биологи ошибались, принимая представителей одного вида животных за представителей очень отличных видов животных. Это касается термитов, пчел, муравьев, рыб, птиц... Представители этих видов не только имеют различия в питании, но и сильные отличия в строении организмов. Какие основания у Вас могли появиться для осмеивания идеи неуниверсальности людей, как представителей социальных животных, откуда "смех"?

Что касается "главного закона жизни", то он действительно универсален в своей сути - "истинный Бог не наказывает, истинный Бог убивает". Хотите ощутить на себе действие этого закона - экспериментируйте дальше с "универсальным питением" или "универсальными духовными идеями".

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Идеальная диета -- это как рога зайца, пустое словосочетание.

----------


## Gaza

Pavel, я высказал некоторые свои соображения, Вы высказали свои. Очень хорошо.



> высказывания безосоновательные и своей категоричностью граничащие с глупостью.


 Это тоже ничего. Выражайтесь, не стесняйтесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Piotr

> особенно у человеческого


http://community.livejournal.com/ruki_iz_zhopi/

----------


## Санников

Диета с помощью которой я сбросил 36 кг за 6 месяцев:
1. Ничего мучного
2. Ничего сладкого
3. Никаких круп
4.Никакого алкоголя
Плюс небольшие физические нагрузку чтоб присутствовали. Я, например, ходил пешком на работу и с работы.
Потеря в весе примерно 1,5 кг в неделю.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Даже круп? А что остаётся? Мясо, фрукты и орехи?

----------


## Санников

> Даже круп? А что остаётся? Мясо, фрукты и орехи?


Да, крупы очень калорийны и содержат большое количество углеводов. Поэтому в период худения я их тоже исключил однозначно.  Ел мясо, рыбу, птицу, овощи, фрукты (не перебарщивая с картофелем и бананами). Орехи в период худения тоже нужно исключить. В них калорий больше чем сладком, мучном и крупах. - более 600кКл. Еще надо не забывать что различные газировки, пепси итп содержат сахар, то есть по сути эти напитки это то же сладкое.  Поэтому лучше пить чай, кофе, минералку.Сейчас, когда вес сбросил ем все. Но немного!!!

----------


## Сергей Муай

Даю намек на секрет самой идеальной диеты: в Бухенвальде толстых не было!

----------


## Neroli

> Даю намек на секрет самой идеальной диеты: в Бухенвальде толстых не было!


ах в Бухенвальде...
Лучше быть толстым и живым, чем худым и мертвым. 
Поверьте...

----------


## Good

> Лучше быть толстым и живым, чем худым и мертвым. 
> Поверьте...


Мастер Сюй Юнь был худым и прожил более ста лет(значит живым).
А Бодхидхарма был достаточно упитанным и не дотянул до ста лет (типа мертвым). :Smilie: 
Что же лучше то на самом деле?

----------


## Neroli

Прогнило что-то в Бухенвальде...

----------


## Good

Вот вот, в Бухенвальде тоже были живые люди, со своими чаяниями и надеждами, страхами и страданиями. Однако палач оставался палачем, а жертва - жертвой. Зачем создавать идеального палача, или идеальную жертву?

----------


## Санников

В питании, как и в жизни нужно следовать срединному пути. Худоба и полнота - не есть хорошо :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Чтобы избежать всяких дальнейших кривотолков должен пояснить следующее. Тема не случайно так называется. То есть три яблока - это именно мое представление об идеальном. (В том смысле, что обычный современный человек переедает в несколько раз и ест не то.) Никому этого не рекомендую . (И вообще никаких рекомендаций не даю, а просто высказываю своё мнение. Вынужден делать вот такую дурацкую оговорку. Для некоторых  :Smilie: ). Нужно быть идиотом, чтобы рекомендовать такое. Но думаю со временем люди будут так питаться. Поясню. Я убеждён, что почти каждый может в результате определённой практики сесть в лотос.  Но никому не советую пытатся сразу сесть в лотос и сидеть пол часа. Можно сильно повредить колени. Нужна серьёзная подготовка.

----------


## Илия

Понимаете Gaza, диеты, правила питания как и все в нашей жизни должно иметь цель или помогать в достижении какой либо цели. Логично предположить что у людей на этом форуме Есть Цель, соответсвенно диеты и правила питания нужно рассматривать с такой позиции: Еслия придерживаюсь диеты(правил питания) это поможет достигнуть мне цели? Да - значит стоит внести икорективы в питание. Нет - на нет и суда нет.
Поэтому когда вы пишете о диетах и правилах питания оговаривайте(с вашей точки зрения) - такой тип питания даст то-то, приведет к таким-то результатам.
Тогда ваши усилия будут иметь результат.

----------


## Ho Shim

Ем два раза в день. Иногда, когда рано встаю и хожу на работу (или на ретрите) - три раза. Очень и очень редко - один. Слежу за тем, чтобы последнее не стало системой. За все время такого питания не похудел, но и не поправился. Полностью исключил из своего питания красную икру (и черную, разумеется), предпочитаю кабачковую. Но однажды, за не имением другой еды, ел ее ложками, и ничего - не умер, не болел, не растолстел, с ума не сошел. Фрукты ем редко 1-2 раза в месяц (на ретритах бывают) Овощи - постоянно. Капуста, морковка, картошка, свекла, лук, зеленый горошек, морская капуста - вкусные и полезные растения, (упокой их душу) Рис или гречка - каждый день. Ну, понятно, огурцы и помидоры, когда средства позволяют. Растительное масло к ним, кефир со свежим хлебом, соленые огурцы иногда... В основном, все. Про макароны совсем забыл! Спасибо Дима, за ценное напоминание об этом славном продукте. Мясо сам не готовлю никогда (и не покупаю - существенная экономия), но периодически, бывая в гостях, употребляю - проблем с пишеварением, сердечно-сосудстой, болезнями ветра или воды, психическими отклонениями, нарушением баланса первоэлементов, связанных с питанием, не заметил. Посему, считаю такой расклад идеальной диетой для себя. Чего и вам желаю!

----------

Gaza (06.03.2009), Буль (06.03.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Очень рекомендую добавить в свой рацион тыкву. Этот продукт замечателен тем, что растёт практически на всех российских просторах, хорошо хранится, дёшев и очень полезен. И, что очень важно, её можно и нужно употреблять сырой.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Очень рекомендую добавить в свой рацион тыкву. Этот продукт замечателен тем, что растёт практически на всех российских просторах, хорошо хранится, дёшев и очень полезен. И, что очень важно, её можно и нужно употреблять сырой.


Ну, во первых, она невкусная. И не сладкая. Значит, по одной из теорий, не предназначена была человеку для питания  :Smilie:  Но, с точки зрения моего подхода, поскольку на тех российских просторах, где я обитаю, растет в овсновном пыльная трава, тополя, асфальт и автобусные остановки, а ем то, что продается в магазинах и просто к приготовлению - тыква не является распространненным и безусловно полезным продуктом. Бегать по магазинам в поисках тыквы - этож сколько к_калл_ я потрачу?!

----------


## Gaza

Вы в Питере живёте? В Москве в почти любом овощном ларьке продаётся. 




> Ну, во первых, она невкусная. И не сладкая


Сортов много разных. Есть вполне сладкие. Рекомендую "мускатные". Как раз сейчас в Москве таких больше. Внутри они ярко-красные как морковь. и на вкус немного похоже.

----------


## Gaza

Кстати, модераторы, ничего, что я рекомендую тыкву не имея диплома врача-диетолога как Кармапенко требовал? Если что можете убрать мои посты.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы в Питере живёте? В Москве в почти любом овощном ларьке продаётся. 
> 
> Сортов много разных. Есть вполне сладкие. Рекомендую "мускатные". Как раз сейчас в Москве таких больше. Внутри они ярко-красные как морковь. и на вкус немного похоже.


Сейчас, так получилось, что живу в ретритном центре  :Smilie:  А у нас для дзэн-центров есть правила, одно из которых о еде:



> *5. О еде.*
> 
> Один прославленный учитель сказал: «День без работы – день без еды».
> Есть два вида работы: внутренняя работа и внешняя работа. Внутренняя работа – это удерживать ясный ум. Внешняя работа – это отсекать эгоистичные желания и помогать другим.
> Сначала работай – потом ешь.
> Ешь в молчании.  Не производи лишнего шума.
> Во время еды следи только за собой. Не обращай внимания, что делают другие.
> Принимай то, что тебе дают, с благодарностью. Не цепляйся за свои «нравится» и «не нравится».
> Не ищите в еде удовлетворения.  Ешьте только для того, чтобы были силы для практики. *Вы можете всю свою жизнь есть прекрасную пищу, но ваше тело всё равно умрет.*
> ...


Собственно, составляющие идеальной диеты для меня скалдываются из того, что продается именно _в соседнем_ магазине, а тыквы там нет! Но диета от этого не менее идеальна  :Smilie:

----------

Alexeiy (06.03.2009), Буль (06.03.2009), Майя П (08.03.2009), Поляков (06.03.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Ну будьте здоровы.  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (06.03.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Но диета от этого не менее идеальна


Кстати, в диету можно добавить белковую пищу (но не морскую капусту =)

----------


## Спокойный

> Очень рекомендую добавить в свой рацион тыкву. Этот продукт замечателен тем, что растёт практически на всех российских просторах, хорошо хранится, дёшев и очень полезен. И, что очень важно, её можно и нужно употреблять сырой.


И лучше один раз в неделю. И больше вообще ничего не есть. Так?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кстати, в диету можно добавить белковую пищу (но не морскую капусту =)


А, ну да, про яйца куриные забыл. И сыр со сливочным маслом и хлебом. По утрам - очень удобная пища. С кофе или чаем. Но, это как выйдет, - раза полтора в неделю. Так, почему-то, необходимости не ощущается. Несмотря на наши широты, я с трудом вспомню случай, когда испытывал бы холод, а тем паче - замерз. Наверное, потому, что где-то раз в неделю попадаю к друзьям на полноценный белковый обед.  :Smilie:  Но, может быть, потому, что езжу на метро и маршрутках, живу в комфортабельных городских условиях, где тепло и уютно, не махаю лопатой с утра до вечера.

----------


## Alexeiy

К сожалению, не всё ощущается сразу. Тело, конечно, всё равно умрёт, но белок это не излишество.
Рекомендую нежирный творог, доступнее чем сыр. Особо хорошо во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру.

----------

Майя П (08.03.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> К сожалению, не всё ощущается сразу. Тело, конечно, всё равно умрёт, но белок это не излишество.
> Рекомендую нежирный творог, доступнее чем сыр. Особо хорошо во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру.


Да, наверное крайности идут от "большого ума" И не все необходимые вещи известны при помощи ощущений. Такой подход - тоже крайность. Некоторое время назад, у нас на ретритах само собой сложилось, как ни странно, полностью веганское меню (ты можешь помнить  :Smilie:  ) Прошлым летом, дзэн-мастер сказал, что это не совсем правильно, и нужно добавить протеинов, хотя бы в конце дня - ввели яйца, морскую капусту, творог, сыр.
Но в моем личном расписании сложилось так, что я готовлю (всегда получается, что не только себе одному) вегетарианскую еду, а меня в ответ потчуют белками. Так и достигается баланс  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

иногда мне кажется, что зацикленность на "правильном" питании и прочие диеты и сыроедство и прочее.... это похлеще курения и алкоголя.... люди только и думиает чтобы им такое вегетарианское или овощное сделать на обед или замутить такое новое и "правильное"..... и мучаются....а вдруг не получится или вдруг там много каллорий или т.п....
Я думаю человек кто не парится и съест пельмени на ужин, но зато будет "зациклен" в хорошем смысле на практике ,то получит большее чем тот, кто зациклен на ерунде!!!

----------

Pema Sonam (07.03.2009), Буль (07.03.2009), Майя П (08.03.2009), Марица (15.03.2009), Спокойный (07.03.2009)

----------


## Майя П

А пельмени с мясом?

----------


## Норбу

> А пельмени с мясом?


Я не представляю пельмени без мяса! и представлять не хочу...  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Пельмени без мяса - это вареники. Ничего страшного.  :Wink: 




> иногда мне кажется, что зацикленность на "правильном" питании и прочие диеты и сыроедство и прочее.... это похлеще курения и алкоголя.... люди только и думиает чтобы им такое вегетарианское или овощное сделать на обед или замутить такое новое и "правильное"..... и мучаются....а вдруг не получится или вдруг там много каллорий или т.п....
> Я думаю человек кто не парится и съест пельмени на ужин, но зато будет "зациклен" в хорошем смысле на практике ,то получит большее чем тот, кто зациклен на ерунде!!!


Насчет вегетарианства, описываемые мучения существуют только на первом этапе. Затем мясо просто перестает существовать как явление. Вот как в вашей частной жизни не присутствует андронный коллайдер, так же в и жизни вегетарианца не присутствует мясо.

----------

Raudex (12.03.2009), Илия (11.03.2009), Татьяна (12.03.2009)

----------


## Майя П

Не, про мясо спросила, потомучто дальше автор писал о практике. А мясо входит в число 7 продуктов запрещенных, точнее то что не надо употреблять перед медитативной практикой (ретрит).

Правильное использование пищи и напитков укрепляет здоровье, удлиняет жизнь, предупреждает и лечит болезни, исправляет погрешности лечения.
	Показания к лечению диетой. Диетой нормализуют состояние Ветра, Желчи и Слизи, останавливают кровотечение, улучшают кровообращение, высушивают чху-сер, лечат бадкан-смугпо, удаляют скраны, уничтожают червей-гнйан, обезвреживают яды, приводят в норму соотношение Жара и Холода, сгоняют отеки, лечат болезни плотных и полых органов, лечат мужские и женские болезни, укрепляют и оздоровляют тело целиком.
Среди всех средств лечения на 
1 месте - диета
2 место - образ мыслей
3 место - лекарство
4 место - процедуры
Поэтому нет смысла лечит пациента, если не упорядочено питание. Болезнь всегда вновь вернется.
Пациент который не может это усвоить и исправить считается бестолковым.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (17.03.2012), Тала (13.03.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Пациент который не может это усвоить и исправить считается бестолковым


 Жёстко, но справедливо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> иногда мне кажется, что зацикленность на "правильном" питании и прочие диеты и сыроедство и прочее.... это похлеще курения и алкоголя.... люди только и думиает чтобы им такое вегетарианское или овощное сделать на обед или замутить такое новое и "правильное"..... и мучаются....а вдруг не получится или вдруг там много каллорий или т.п....
> Я думаю человек кто не парится и съест пельмени на ужин, но зато будет "зациклен" в хорошем смысле на практике ,то получит большее чем тот, кто зациклен на ерунде!!!


Вам это кажется или Вы действительно зациклены? То есть Вы вот так постоянно думаете о еде, о том, чтобы такого замутить правильного....и мучаетесь? Или Вы не о себе? Если это камень в огород вегетарианцев и сыроедов, то пожалуй надо для начала быть вегетарианцем или сыроедом, чтобы говорить от его/их лица типа "парюсь о еде".  Вы так не думаете?? 

О себе скажу следующее: на еде не зациклена, потому что в холодильнике и в кладовке всегда полно свежих овощей и фруктов, маринованных также и пр., а в шкафчиках всяких круп и орешков, поэтому голова о еде не думает. Проголодались - пошли поели, всё всегда под рукой.  Так о какой запарке речь?  :Cool:

----------

Raudex (13.03.2009), Аньезка (12.03.2009), Тала (13.03.2009)

----------


## Тала

> Я не представляю пельмени без мяса!


Пельмени без мяса: 
берете соевый фарш, добавляете отварную толченую картошку (примерно1:1), тертый репчатый лук, приправы - и фарш (начинка для пельменей) готов. И называйте это блюдо как хотите, но получается вкусно. Кстати, с этим же фаршем и пирожки вкусные получаются.

----------

Raudex (13.03.2009), Ната (14.09.2009)

----------


## Randel

Разговор об идеальной диете достаточно странен, поскольку все продукты являются своеобразным лекарством. Например, если у человека жар печени то лучше есть холодное мясо свинину, но не есть горячее мясо баранину и наоборот если холод печени, то есть надо барньи отвары, но воздерживаться от свинины и прочих холодных продуктов.
Поскольку у меня холод внутренних органов, то для меня достаточно недорогая пища и лечебная бараний отвар с дзамбой и морской капустой. Морская капуста в больших расфасовках сухая продается где-то по 200р Хватает очень надолго. Ценность ее в том что овощи и фрукты зимой практически никаких витаминов и микроэлементов уже не содержат, да и летом неясно где они были выращены и что впитали в себя. Морская капуста впитывает в себя все микроэлементы кои растворены в морской воде. Дзамбу приготовить очень просто. Покупаете перловку (самая дешевая крупа кстати), поджариваете ее на сковороде и перемалываете. Можно и в суп добавлять и в чай. Кстати, и в Чжуд-ши написано что лучшая еда это дзамба из старого ячменя ( что дало повод сомневаться в авторстве Джуд-ши Шакйамуни, поскольку он явно не бывал в Тибете, хотя кто его знает). 
Это для меня. Надо сказать что питание дважды в день подобным отваром нормализовало многие внутренние органы и дает большую сытость. Хлеб лучше делать самому, что несложно взяв муку и смешав с водой без дрожжей запечь ее на сковороде. 
Супы надо готовить перед приготовлением и никогда не есть старую пищу, то постоявшую в холодильнике.
Вообще есть хорошое правило в тиб. медицине никогда не есть пока не переварилась предыдущая пища. Второе правило - пища лучше переваривается в утренние часы. В вечерние часы всякая пища - тяжелая нагрузка для организма, поскольку уже другие каналы интенсивнее работают и зачастую эта пища в жир уходит.
Но лучше всего время от времени проверять состояние организма по пульсовой диагностике и подбирать соответствующу пищу как лекарство.  К сожалению пульсовиков развелось много но думают они плохо, то есть примитивно и ставят неверные диагнозы поскольку не утруждают себя размышлением о динамике махабхут. Например, пулс почек не прощупывается назначим лекарство от почек,хотя вначале желательно поднять пульс легких и т.д.
Еще менее образованы пульсовики в свойствах пищи. Как "редкая птица долетит до середины Днепра", так и вытянуть у пульсовика рекомендации по питанию редко удается. Как правило или не знают или предпочитают быстрее перейти к другому пациенту в погоне за деньгами. 
Пациент пьет лекарство и тут же наворачивает вредную пищу. 

Есть представление что все болезни от клеш и посему не надо заморачиваться на питании. Но работа клеш тесно связана с динамикой махабхут и посему можно упорно давить или трансформировать клеши и тут же возбуждать их неправильным питанием. Сизифов труд.
Уж на что крут Намхай Норбу но во время ретритов очень аккуратно подходит к питанию.
Вообще разговоры о правильной диете в европейском смысле весьма смешат квалифицированных тибетских докторов, поскольку все европейские диеты (да и еврейские с кошерностью)  построены на частных представлениях о внутренней динамике организма. 

Советы выше насчет водочки с селедочкой  из той же оперы. Все очень индивидуально в зависимости от обетов и возможностей преобразовывать водку в лекарство. 
В общине Тинлея сначала вроде бы трансформируют водку в амриту а потом боятся внутрь принять аршан поскольку какой-то заезжий лама напроповедовал, что это дурно. Как говорил Цхзонхава, Ваджрайана в стиле Хинайаны. 
В дзогчен общине другой крен. Подносят и белое и красное спиртное, но членам и членкам предлагают только красное. Опять какая-то девушка из ганчи распорядилась поскольку пить не умеет.

Чудны` дела твои буддист.

----------


## Майя П

очень приятно услышать глубокие и грамотные рассуждения, подписываюсь. а по поводу дзамбы, спасибо, надо попробовать. по поводу Чжудши - думаю что очень талантливая компиляция.

----------


## Randel

> очень приятно услышать глубокие и грамотные рассуждения, подписываюсь. а по поводу дзамбы, спасибо, надо попробовать. по поводу Чжудши - думаю что очень талантливая компиляция.


Спасибо Майа за добрые слова кои я переадресую своей жене. Для меня ее пульсовая диагностика кажется какой-то мистикой (всякие идамы и божества почему-то для меня более реальны). Еще больше я удивляюсь ее способности анализировать динамику махабхут, точнее, ее аналитическим способностям. Она гораздо моложе меня, но у нее я на самом деле многому учусь и не перестаю удивляться и восхищаться (хотя она почему-то считает, что это она у меня учится). Она тот удачный случай, когда, пользуясь базой основных представлений буддизма, анализирут и европейские научные? системы лечения и питания и понимают, в чем они могут быть в чем-то приемлемы, а в чем-то весьма зыбки и являются частным случаем. Я встречал много бурятских и русских врачей-пульсовиков старых и молодых. Многим я благодарен за лечение, кое-кто откровенно халтурил и халтурит, но в отношении питания никто так тонко не анализировал структуру питания, как моя жена ( и не только по отношению ко мне), что является уже во многом залогом перестройки организма на более адекватное функционирование. 
Хорошо бы подобные структуры по махабхути выявлялись при анализе мыслительной деятельности или мыслительных структур, кои аналогичным образом могут влиять на динамику махабхут и состояние психофизиологическое организма.  С одной стороны, вроде бы, в общем все изложено в структурах мандал, но вот увидеть эту динамику в психике отдельного индивида и дать соответствующую психическую диету отдельно взятому человеку??????????? Таких Учителей-врачей по пальцам можно перечесть. Интересно, может ли кто назвать хоть одного Учителя, чтобы хоть один палец загнуть. А собственно каждый практикующий ищет именно такую диету. Получается же, что приезжает Учитель, дает метод, а дальше каждый сам пытается как-то натянуть эти единые сапоги метода  для путешествия по пути на свой размер ноги. Ведь у одного одна скандха как флюс торчит, у другого - другая, а лекарство одинаковое, хотя в зависимости от проблематики человека надо уделить больше внимания именно флюсу. 

Тут я уже совсем вылез за формат темы о вкусной и здоровой пище, хотя почему наши эмоц. состояния (в данном случае я подразумеваю любовь-сострадание-радость - равностная установка), коими мы можем возбуждать или притормаживать в большей или меньшей степени или ту или иную махабхути (кои представлены теми или иными божествами мандала) не являются тем же лекарством-питанием. Для полноты добавлю, что и разные мыслительные структуры, работающие с неведением тоже могут быть таким же лекарством.
Вот это я бы и назвал правильной диетой.

В завершение хочется процитировать Ответ Бодхидхармы относительно вегетарианской диеты, о чем его спросил его первый ученик Хуйке.(Переводил я этот текст давно и посему перевод несколько убогий, за что и прошу снисхождения у благородного собрания):
Ответ Боддхидхармы (на вопрос Хуйке о том, что вроде бы сам Шакйамуни велел придерживаться вегетарианской диеты, поста, а посему, причем тут созерцание ума, о котором все время говорит Боддхидхарма?):
"Что касается выражения "придерживаться вегетарианской диеты", то мы всегда встречаем тех, кто не схватывает внутренний принцип этого и прилагает пустые усилия понапрасну. "Вегетарианская диета" относится к уравновешенности (evenness): это означает тщательное контролирование тела и ума и запрещение им беспорядочно разбрасываться (scatter in confusion). "Придерживаться" означает сохранять, то есть придерживаться и сохранять все методы практик согласно дхарме. Ты доложен обуздать шесть органов чувств (индрий), контролировать три яда (неведение, страсть, гнев) и тщательно заниматься просветленным наблюдением (enlightened observasion) за чистотой тела и ума (для полноты Бодхидхарме здесь следовало бы добавить и наблюдение за речью -Рэндэл). Полностью совершенная (чистота) в этом смысле может быть названа "вегетарианской диетой".
Более того, для тех, кто придерживается вегетарианской диеты, существует 5 видов пищи.
Первая: пища радости от дхармы, что означает практиковать с радостью Истинную дхарму Татхагаты.
Вторая: пища удовлетворения от медитации, что означает, что внутреннее и внешнее ясно и спокойно, а тело и ум (опять пропустил речь, тибетцы бы такой небрежности никогда не допустили, хотя это возможно подобно соединению нирманакайи и самбхогакайи в рупакайу и тогда получается двойка при перечислении, то есть дхармакайа и рупакайа, а их аналог на уровне совершенствующегося: тело и ум. Надо отметить, что этот текст из Дуньхуана переводил американец на свой американский и не очень следил за терминологией - Рэндэл) удовлетворены и счастливы.
Третья: пища воспоминания, означающая постоянное воспоминание всех будд, так что ум (памятующий о будде) и рот (повторяющий имя будды) находятся в согласии.
Четвертая: это пища обетов благопожеланий во время хождения, стояния, сидения и лежания.
Пятая: это пища освобождения, это означает, что сознание всегда чисто и незапятнанно мирской пылью.
Поддерживать диету из пяти чистых видов пищи и называется "вегетарианской диетой". Если люди говорят, что они придерживаются вегетарианской диеты, но не вкушают эти пять видов чистой пищи, то это нечто невероятное (нонсенс).

В отношении поста или "отказа от еды», о которой говорил Будда, то это означает отказ от пищи греховных деяний неведения. Поскольку вы входите в контакт ( с подобными греховными деяниями), ото это называется "прерывание поста". Если пост прерван, то, как же вы можете приобрести заслугу (вспоминается классич. китайский роман "Путешествие на Запад", где кто-то, то ли Дара=Гуанинь, то ли танский монах говорил, что одно дурное деяние уничтожает миллион благих заслуг - Рэндэл)? Введенные в заблуждение глупые  люди не понимают этого принципа. Они дают волю уму и телу и совершают греховные деяния порожденные бесстыдной алчностью и страстью, но когда они отказываются от внешней пищи, то думают, что придерживаются поста. Они подобны глупым детям, которые видят гниющий труп и говорят, что он жив но конечно, это не так."

Всегда с удовольствием и благодарностью цитирую Боддхидхарму, поскольку  из его немногих оставшихся проповедей ясно, что он прекрасно знал Трипитаку и использовал абидармисткие наборы при проповеди, точнее ясно мыслил в буддийских терминах и его подход теоретический не отличается ни от абхидхармиских наборов хинайаны и махайаны , включая ваджрайану.
Чего и всем желаю в подходе ко всем вопросам.
Еще раз выражаю благодарность моей жене,  любовь и сострадание которой  подвигли меня набрать столь длинный пост. Из какой только шунйи появляются эти женщины?

----------

Майя П (14.03.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Еще раз выражаю благодарность моей жене, любовь и сострадание которой подвигли меня набрать столь длинный пост. Из какой только шунйи появляются эти женщины


Randel, Вы как-нибудь намекните супруге чтобы она зашла на буддийский форум и заглянула в раздел "диета и питание", чтобы у неё был шанс узнать о ваших к ней чувствах.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.06.2010)

----------


## Randel

> Randel, Вы как-нибудь намекните супруге чтобы она зашла на буддийский форум и заглянула в раздел "диета и питание", чтобы у неё был шанс узнать о ваших к ней чувствах.


у нас нет секретов друг от друга, потому может и такие отношение. Мы подпитываем друг друга своим отношением. Это лучшая диета

----------


## Майя П

Для тех кто занимается медициной есть возможность практиковать Ютог Нинтиг, это специальная практика. Недельный ретрит равен годовому обычному ретриту, специально создано для врачей, так как мало времени и врача всегда ждут пациенты (страдающие). Летом в июле будут занятия по фармакологии и ретрит. Уровней посвящения - 18(!) Ютог - их было два, считается что один и тот же, но переродился - ОТЕЦ тибетской медицины, учился много и в разных странах, на основе создал (отшлифовал) Чжуд Ши.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.06.2010)

----------


## Gaza

Randel, думаю все женщины форума выразят Вам свою благодарность. Они обожают когда кто-то так любит свою жену.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

эти странные существа женщины питаются обычно тем, что муж с охоты притащит  :Wink: , а если не притащит.., его самого съедят :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

может немного сменить акценты?

если человек питается сбалансировано: немного, но качественно + речь в чистоте + сознание (без больших тараканов) = ЭНЕРГИЯ.
А энергия привлекает: посмотришь: маленький а сила внутренняя: 
НИ ОДНА ЖЕНЩИНА НЕ БРОСИТ...  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

здесь речь немного о расширенном питании: в том числе и ум надо питать...., развиваться в браке надо..., часто один убегает вперед и становистя неинтересно...
женщины - по своему типу - есть Земля (мать сыра земля) во многих традициях..., дает основу, опору....и легко выбивает из под ног. тогда, а тогда и катастрофы происходят..., личные и вселенские... а мужчины - солнце, должны греть землю - это суровая правда жизни :Wink:

----------

Jambal Dorje (02.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

у любого человека есть пульт управления...., изучайте инструкцию  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ирина Андреевна

на личном опыте, водяная диета - сбросила 20кг за полгода!!! только завтрак(любой т.е. "кто что любит") и весь день ключевая или очищенная вода(я через фильтр Барьер чищу, ибо в Москве с природной водой туго) и фрукты! может это индивидуально, но как факт сильно похудела!

----------


## Gaza

Наука сказала своё веское слово!

http://news.mail.ru/society/8333287/

----------


## Ванька

> на личном опыте, водяная диета - сбросила 20кг за полгода!!! только завтрак(любой т.е. "кто что любит") и весь день ключевая или очищенная вода(я через фильтр Барьер чищу, ибо в Москве с природной водой туго) и фрукты! может это индивидуально, но как факт сильно похудела!


Ветер это поднимает.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> на личном опыте, водяная диета - сбросила 20кг за полгода!!! только завтрак(любой т.е. "кто что любит") и весь день ключевая или очищенная вода(я через фильтр Барьер чищу, ибо в Москве с природной водой туго) и фрукты! может это индивидуально, но как факт сильно похудела!



сильно. Меня вода не устраивает, я есть хочу, не выдерживаю чувство голода. Утром каши, потом весь день обычно супы. Я даже на ночь ем. не могу заснуть, если не поем.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> сильно. Меня вода не устраивает, я есть хочу, не выдерживаю чувство голода. Утром каши, потом весь день обычно супы. Я даже на ночь ем. не могу заснуть, если не поем.


Может быть нервное? Я заметил что очень часть когда появляется желание есть, то при этом нету чувства голода, чисто чтобы что то похрумкать... Посмотрите своему желудку в глаза когда вы хотите есть, спросите у него, а действительно ли он хочет есть... ?

Сам ем один раз в день по вегану, енергии хватает поуши. Когда просыпается жилудок, я спрашиваю себя "А нужна ли мне енергия ?"

----------


## Буль

> Сам ем один раз в день по вегану, енергии хватает поуши. Когда просыпается жилудок, я спрашиваю себя "А нужна ли мне енергия ?"


_Я эту девочку в фонтане искупаю.
Я на асфальте напишу её портрет.
И что мне ночью делать с ней, я тоже знаю.
Я думал так, когда мне было 20 лет._

 :Frown:

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> _
> Я думал так, когда мне было 20 лет._


Да Вы правы... 
Но начав сейчас, когда есть молодость, не надо будет начинать когда будет старость

Кстати щас проснулся, голод еле присутствовал, всёже приготовил покушать и не смог всё съесть... не люблю выкидывать еду, но пришлось...

----------


## Ольга Ш.

Алексей, а кто Вам такой рацион питания назначил? Не боитесь за здоровье?




> Но начав сейчас, когда есть молодость, не надо будет начинать когда будет старость


А то в старости будете не практикой заниматься, а болячки лечить. Здоровья Вам.

----------

Буль (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, а кто Вам такой рацион питания назначил? Не боитесь за здоровье?
> А то в старости будете не практикой заниматься, а болячки лечить. Здоровья Вам.


Дхамма, совесть, сострадание, личные потребности и тд.

Нет, на самом деле всё отлично, ещё лучше чем раньше. Если подогреть цифрами, то допустим за 9 месяцев веганства и гдето месяца однодневной пищи, я потерял всего 4 гк. Сейчас, при росте 183 я вешу 73, если посомтреть таблицу то мужчина с ростом 183 должен весить 73 кг... Раве гармония не удивительная вещь ?


Если кратко то всё как никуда лучше, спать стал меньше и лучше, 4 часа с головой.

Как говорил Наполеон, а Наполеон говорил так : Мужчина спит 4 часа, женщина 5, лентяй 6

----------

Ольга Ш. (14.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сейчас, при росте 183 я вешу 73, если посомтреть таблицу то мужчина с ростом 183 должен весить 73 кг...


Это смотря в какую таблицу смотреть... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Ольга Ш. (14.05.2012)

----------


## Ольга Ш.

Алексей, да, гармония - это прекрасно, но дело не в килограммах, а в том, что организму может не хватать каких-либо микроэлементов, а признаки дефицита могут проявиться позже. К тому же меня больше насторожило Ваше питание один раз в день.
Но если Вы себя чувствуете лучше…, хозяин – барин, как говорится  :Wink: .

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, да, гармония - это прекрасно, но дело не в килограммах, а в том, что организму может не хватать каких-либо микроэлементов, а признаки дефицита могут проявиться позже. К тому же меня больше насторожило Ваше питание один раз в день.
> Но если Вы себя чувствуете лучше…, хозяин – барин, как говорится .


Если умру от нехватки какихто животных элиментов то это не страшно, чем моя жинь дороже жизни коровы?
Один раз в день это норм, так многие живут, думаю больше половины населения планеты

----------


## Zom

На самом деле на проблемы со здоровьем влияет не то, сколько раз в день ты ешь - а то, насколько точно ты соблюдаешь график принятия пищи. Все болезни возникают именно из-за бесчисленных перекусов здесь и там в разное время в разном количестве (некоторые умники любят даже на ночь поесть). Нет системности, организм сбивается, а не настраивается.

Можно есть 1 раз в день - но нужно это делать правильно и всегда в одно и то же время (+/- час-два). Сам перешёл на такую диету уже может год как - и стал чувствовать себя лучше, а не хуже. Кроме того, за осень-зиму-весну ни разу не заболел всякими там гриппами и орз, хотя родные по нескольку раз переболели (об этом эффекте на предмет голодовок и простудных заболеваний мне рассказывал один человек, практикующий умеренное голодание - но теперь вот я убедился сам).

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Ольга Ш. (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Один экс-брат во Дхарме (http://baiyt.livejournal.com/107923.html http://baiyt.livejournal.com/110628.html) навел на следующее

http://flibusta.net/b/236165/read


Одни из этапов: жрать ТОЛЬКО МЯСО/БЕЛОК аки роторный экскаватор.

----------


## Ольга Ш.

> Можно есть 1 раз в день - но нужно это делать правильно и всегда в одно и то же время (+/- час-два). Сам перешёл на такую диету уже может год как - и стал чувствовать себя лучше, а не хуже. Кроме того, за осень-зиму-весну ни разу не заболел всякими там гриппами и орз, хотя родные по нескольку раз переболели


Интересно, никогда о таком не слышала. Zom, если у вас есть более подробная информация, может быть исследования проводились, поделитесь, пожалуйста. 
У меня самой за плечами годы безуспешного налаживания здорового рациона. Но сейчас все-таки сторонник трех разового вегетарианского питания, ну еще полдник можно  :Smilie: . 



> Все болезни возникают именно из-за бесчисленных перекусов здесь и там в разное время в разном количестве (некоторые умники любят даже на ночь поесть)


Согласна, просто у всех ритм жизни разный, иногда кроме как поесть перед сном времени нет  :Smilie: 




> Если умру от нехватки какихто животных элиментов то это не страшно, чем моя жинь дороже жизни коровы?


Алексей, не умирайте, и корова пусть живет, жизнь - прекрасна  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

> Интересно, никогда о таком не слышала. Zom, если у вас есть более подробная информация, может быть исследования проводились, поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Подробная информация по чему именно? То что нужно соблюдать режим - это не какое-то откровение, а всем известная вещь. То что не болеешь болезнями (типа простуд и прочих сезонных) - это просто услышал от одного человека. Потом на себе это подтвердилось. Других данных у меня нет.




> Согласна, просто у всех ритм жизни разный, иногда кроме как поесть перед сном времени нет


Это да. Почему 80% населения и болеет всякими гастритами и прочим.

----------

Ольга Ш. (14.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> сильно. Меня вода не устраивает, я есть хочу, не выдерживаю чувство голода. Утром каши, потом весь день обычно супы. Я даже на ночь ем. не могу заснуть, если не поем.


Да ладно, бурятка без мяса не уснет. Каши там маши.

----------


## Ольга Ш.

> Подробная информация по чему именно?


Zom, я имела ввиду это



> Можно есть 1 раз в день - но нужно это делать правильно и всегда в одно и то же время (+/- час-два).


Стало интересно, как к этому относятся врачи, диетологи. Но я Вас поняла, спасибо  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

> Стало интересно, как к этому относятся врачи, диетологи. Но я Вас поняла, спасибо


Да здесь логика очень проста - ни для кого не секрет, что организм приспосабливается к определённым режимам, настраивается на это. Например, со сном - если вы будете всё время сбивать время, когда ложитесь и просыпаетесь - то могут быть вполне серьёзные проблемы с нервной системой (у самого такой опыт был). Если режим соблюдается - вы чувствуете бодрость и свежесть. И то же самое и с питанием. Если вы едите 1 раз в день, но разница между приёмом пищи постоянно плавает - происходит аналогичная ситуация. Если же время приёма соблюдается - организм привыкает и работает нормально. Даже не просто нормально - а хорошо. К примеру, пропадает чувство голода - хотя ешь всего 1 раз в день. Просто организм уже знает, когда будет еда, и перестаёт делать позывы к приёму пищи. Хотя, тут ещё немалую роль играет такое омрачение ума как жажда к вкусам (или более широко - к еде). Чисто психическая, а не физиологическая вещь. Если она у вас сильная - для вас еда 1 раз в день будет проблемой даже при соблюдении режима. Собственно, здесь вступает в игру буддийская практика, которая направлена на уменьшение любой психической жажды к чему бы то ни было.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Ольга Ш. (14.05.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Посмотрите своему желудку в глаза


Зашибись! Беспросветный сюрреализм...
Макс Эрнст отдыхает

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Аньезка (15.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, не умирайте, и корова пусть живет, жизнь - прекрасна .


У меня суицидальные наклонности, я как Гот, только Буддист... ещё бы знать кого суицидировать то  :Confused:  
Нашёл бы - убил




> Зашибись! Беспросветный сюрреализм...
> Макс Эрнст отдыхает


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да ладно, бурятка без мяса не уснет. Каши там маши.


В студенчестве много лет назад, не бум пугать, тут некотрых многих на свете ещё не было, одна бурятка, не бум называть, вышла замуж за француза и стала вегетарианкой. Потеряла в весе, поставила цель стать хрупкой , как француженки, и однажды упала в университете без сознания, увезли её в больницу. там врач был в гневе на неё, так как у неё в погоне за хрупкостью началась дистрофия 3 степени, на всю жизнь запомнила её рецепт" 100 грамм мяса ежедневно!". Это всё, что было написано на рецепте врача. С тех пор слепо следую этому рецепту. Утром каша - быстро и хорошо. Теплая еда- хорошо. 100 граммов мяса мне мало. Хорошо, в европе мясо не очень вкусное, много не сьесть. Так что, ежедевно грамм 150 минимум сьедается. Так Будда сам вегетарианцем не был. И ничего про вегетарианство не говорил, вроде. Тибет и  Монголия без мяса вымерли бы.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Тибет и  Монголия без мяса вымерли бы.


А чем их жизнь дороже жизни убиваемого ими скота?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А чем их жизнь дороже жизни убиваемого ими скота?


Тогда и вегетарианец тоже не должен есть. Растения- тоже живые существа. Они на всё реагируют, Чувствуют. Чем жизнь растения дороже жизни человека? Я бы вам тоже мяса прописала, "100 грамм мяса каждый день". Может, :Smilie:  помоголо бы вам?

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Ольга Ш.

Спасибо, Zom, за Ваш подробный ответ.



> Собственно, здесь вступает в игру буддийская практика, которая направлена на уменьшение любой психической жажды к чему бы то ни было.


Да, я так и поняла, к такому режиму питания надо рекомендовать изучение Палийского Канонана и медитацию  :Smilie: .

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Тогда и вегетарианец тоже не должен есть. Растения- тоже живые существа. Они на всё реагируют, Чувствуют. Чем жизнь растения дороже жизни человека? Я бы вам тоже мяса прописала, "100 грамм мяса каждый день". Может, помоголо бы вам?


именно по этому я всегда говорил что жизнь это вирус причём каннибал (с такими возрениями главное дарк вадором не стать), и ем по минимуму, лижбы тело не здохло, я ещё не спас мир покачто, может пригодится

----------


## Буль

> одна бурятка, не бум называть, вышла замуж за француза и стала вегетарианкой. Потеряла в весе, поставила цель стать хрупкой , как француженки, и однажды упала в университете без сознания, увезли её в больницу. там врач был в гневе на неё, так как у неё в погоне за хрупкостью началась дистрофия 3 степени, на всю жизнь запомнила её рецепт" 100 грамм мяса ежедневно!". Это всё, что было написано на рецепте врача. С тех пор слепо следую этому рецепту.


Вы и есть та самая бурятка? Это Вам доктор тот рецепт выписал?
Одному русскому доктор от запора прописал пурген. Поесть мне, что ли, пургена?...

----------

Вова Л. (15.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Вы и есть та самая бурятка? Это Вам доктор тот рецепт выписал?
> Одному русскому доктор от запора прописал пурген. Поесть мне, что ли, пургена?...


Нет, та и сейчас во Франции. При росте в 167 хотела вес довести до 49 кг. Я за французом замужем не была. :Smilie:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Дхамма, совесть, сострадание, личные потребности и тд.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Как говорил Наполеон, а Наполеон говорил так : Мужчина спит 4 часа, женщина 5, лентяй 6


А кто тогда те, кто спит 8 часов?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да ладно, бурятка без мяса не уснет. Каши там маши.


Вы про мясо не пишите, пришлось идти в магазин за мясом, на ночь буузы делать. :Big Grin:  Так хорошо тут читала , целых 3 дня питалась курицей и рыбой, не напоминайте про мясо бурятское  мне ни разу!

----------


## Буль

> именно по этому я всегда говорил что жизнь это вирус причём каннибал (с такими возрениями главное дарк вадором не стать), и ем по минимуму, лижбы тело не здохло, я ещё не спас мир покачто, может пригодится


Уважаемый Алексей! Прошу Вас, скорее уходите в эти Ваши "монахи" и прекратите издеваться над русским языком и здравым смыслом!!!

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012), Нико (15.05.2012), Тао (15.05.2012), Федор Ф (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Уважаемый Алексей! Прошу Вас, скорее уходите в эти Ваши "монахи" и прекратите издеваться над русским языком и здравым смыслом!!!


Он пока русский язык спасает, новояз создаёт . видимо.

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012)

----------


## Сайфо

Внесу свои пять копеек в тему(сори если повторяюсь). Не нужны никакие хитрые диеты и прочее, главное - нормальное расписание приема пищи, кое какая активность и следить за соотношением протеинов-углеводов-жиров. Энергетическая ценность должна поступать от углеводов-белков поровну (а не в пользу одних углеводов). Вполне очевидные вещи и никакого лишнего шума с диетами) проверил на себе.

Кстати жил некоторое время в Нью-йорке, там на каждом шагу протеиновые коктейли, молоко просто добавки. У нас в Мск только в спец магазинах(

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В студенчестве много лет назад, не бум пугать, тут некотрых многих на свете ещё не было, одна бурятка, не бум называть, вышла замуж за француза и стала вегетарианкой. Потеряла в весе, поставила цель стать хрупкой , как француженки, и однажды упала в университете без сознания, увезли её в больницу. там врач был в гневе на неё, так как у неё в погоне за хрупкостью началась дистрофия 3 степени, на всю жизнь запомнила её рецепт" 100 грамм мяса ежедневно!". Это всё, что было написано на рецепте врача. С тех пор слепо следую этому рецепту. Утром каша - быстро и хорошо. Теплая еда- хорошо. 100 граммов мяса мне мало. Хорошо, в европе мясо не очень вкусное, много не сьесть. Так что, ежедевно грамм 150 минимум сьедается. Так Будда сам вегетарианцем не был. И ничего про вегетарианство не говорил, вроде. Тибет и  Монголия без мяса вымерли бы.


А зачем слепо следовать рецепту, предназначенному для другого человека?
Тибет и Монголия, в прошлом, возможно и вымерли бы без мяса, но сейчас уже давно не средние века и за исключением неразвитых регионов, проблемы покупать разнообразные продукты питания нет. Привычка монголов к мясу это просто вредная (с точки зрения буддизма Махаяны, не сочтите за вегпропаганду) привычка, и от неё, как от любой другой, можно избавиться, просто возможно, для этого потребуется более внимательный подход к диете.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А зачем слепо следовать рецепту, предназначенному для другого человека?
> 
> 
> Без мяса всегда чувство голода испытавается.
> 
> 
> Привычка монголов к мясу это просто вредная (с точки зрения буддизма Махаяны, не сочтите за вегпропаганду) привычка,
> 
> Мясо в Монголии с солончаковых пастбищ, оно другое по вкусу. Альпийское мясо- хваленое мясо, по вкусовым качествам не сравнится.
> ...



Может быть, но пока не имею надобности диет придерживаться.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А кто тогда те, кто спит 8 часов?


этого нету во фрнцузком каноне, таких людей нету
 :EEK!: 



> Уважаемый Алексей! Прошу Вас, скорее уходите в эти Ваши "монахи" и прекратите издеваться над русским языком и здравым смыслом!!!


Изменение языка не избежно, в будущем все будут говорить как я... :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> этого нету во фрнцузком каноне, таких людей нету
> 
> 
> Изменение языка не избежно, в будущем все будут говорить как я...


Неужели и писать будут так же, как Вы? Ну и перспектива....

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012), Буль (15.05.2012), Тао (15.05.2012), Федор Ф (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Алексей Каверин;471974]этого нету во фрнцузком каноне, таких людей нету
 :EEK!: 



Как же Полно тех, кто по 8 часов спит, дролжен даже спать, многим вредно для здоровья спать менее 8 часов. недосып ведёт к психическим расстройствам.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Как же Полно тех, кто по 8 часов спит, дролжен даже спать, многим вредно для здоровья спать менее 8 часов. недосып ведёт к психическим расстройствам.


Просто когда меньше ешь, лучше спишь плюс ко всему с 9 до 12 сон более еффективен, и выходит что спя 4 часа ты отдыхаешь как за все 8. А вообще как Бханте Топпер правильно скаал, это всё вопрос режима во сне тоже самое.
Недосыпа нету, а психические отклонения берут свой корень в привязанности к Я и к Мыслям, вы бы знали что мне порой приходится слушать, порой прислушавшись к мысли, на угад, я понимаю что в ней нет абсолюно никакого смысла, какойто набор слов  :EEK!: ... если цепляться то думаю бует очень плачевно, поэтому схождение с ума тем кто спокоен не особо грозит

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Недосып- тяжелое дело. Для мирян недосып ведёт к неудачам во всем. У мирян должны быть привязанности, все работают. у всех семьи, у всех планы, ыв постоянно хотите, чтобы у мирян были такиеже установки, как у монахов. буддисты не толтько монахи, но и миряне. монахи без мирян -буддистов не выживут тоже, поднести монахам нечего будет. Вот и думай, что устранить  скота недуги нужно. Это-привязанность? Если непогода. природные причины , если думать, что делать, как выйти из положения, приявзанность7 Фанатимчно тожен нельзя рассматривать, от дум освободились и ьез работы, средств существования, совершили ошибки и кто расплачиваться должен? Вот вам и бессоница обеспечена. будет кармическая наработка само собой рассосется? сначала надо делать то, что надо, потом , что хочется. и до этого надо додуматься тоже..

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Не совсем понял все детали вашего поста, но в чём вы правы это в том что есть монахи а есть миряне.

Наша работа не спать не есть идти напролом страданий, чтобы найти от них средство и дать мирянинам, лётчики испытатели. Во всяком случае как я себе представляю обязаности монаха перед мирянами

----------


## Sucheeinennick

У монахов есть обязанности перед мирянами. всем всё бросить стать философами, теологами, заниматься ежедневно тольтко практикой не получится не удастся, не дано даже. Кто-то должен учить, кто-то учиться, кто-то следует просто учениям, пользуется результатами дростижений для правльных установок в жизни. Хотя бы для правильной речи, правильного поведения, 8-ричного пути, да хотя бы старться -уже усилия. Благие усилия.. У всех разные способноси, не всем мирянам удаётся понимать зашифрованные тексты, не все миряне могут правильно усвоить нрвственно-этическую сторону буддизма, не все имеют даже возможности учиться, напролом никто не идёт. не спать, не есть- вызывать искусственно страдания, чтобы преодолевать их успешно? это-смысл? Есть деньги- создадутся условия для свершения благих дел. Мирская позиция. Создавать условия для здорового образа жизни. создавать условия хотя бы близким. не все долждны уйти в монахи. так все уйдут в средневековье или в первобытное состояние, когда животные инстинкты перекроют благие устремления. и начнутся те же проблемы. миряне дролжны иметь устремления, должны спать, должны хорошо питаться, должны создавать материальную базу. просто по мере соих возможностей , подходить ко всекму с правильной установкой.

----------

Тао (16.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Наша работа не спать не есть идти напролом страданий


Ваша работа? А Вы разве монах?




> чтобы найти от них средство и дать мирянинам


Да это средство уж давно найдено  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> У монахов есть обязанности перед мирянами. всем всё бросить стать философами, теологами, заниматься ежедневно тольтко практикой не получится не удастся, не дано даже. Кто-то должен учить, кто-то учиться, кто-то следует просто учениям, пользуется результатами дростижений для правльных установок в жизни. Хотя бы для правильной речи, правильного поведения, 8-ричного пути, да хотя бы старться -уже усилия. Благие усилия.. У всех разные способноси, не всем мирянам удаётся понимать зашифрованные тексты, не все миряне могут правильно усвоить нрвственно-этическую сторону буддизма, не все имеют даже возможности учиться, напролом никто не идёт. не спать, не есть- вызывать искусственно страдания, чтобы преодолевать их успешно? это-смысл? Есть деньги, создадутся условия для свершения благих дел. Мирская позиция. Создавать условия для здорового образа жизни. создавать условия хотя бы близким. не все долждны уйти в монахи. так все уйдут в средневековье или в первобытное состояние, когда животные инстинкты перекроют благие устремления. и начнутся те же проблемы. миряне дролжны иметь устремления, должны спать, должны хорошо питаться, должны создавать материальную базу. паросто по мере соих возможностей , подходить ко всекму с правильной установкой.


Ну у каждого свои прерогативы, комуто хочется быть мирянином и продолжать игру, кто то не видит смысла в самсаре и пытается вырваться... Монаху ничего не надо, он свободен, он посто хочет поделиться своей радостью, но люди думают что это болезнь, в то время как для не курящего человека щарет на курение не запрет а защита, также и с 227 правилами





> Ваша работа? А Вы разве монах?


В этой жизни пока нет



> Да это средство уж давно найдено


Вы правы, но я больше за метод "понимания - сравнивания", а не "чтения - развития". Так интересней.. имхо

----------


## Буль

> В этой жизни пока нет


Ну, тогда это ещё не Ваша работа, не так ли?




> Вы правы, но я больше за метод "понимания - сравнивания", а не "чтения - развития". Так интересней.. имхо


Получается что Вас интересует процесс, а не результат?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ну, тогда это ещё не Ваша работа, не так ли?


Моя... И всех сдесь присутствующих. Мы же тут этим занимаемся, рассказываем о своих знаниях...



> Получается что Вас интересует процесс, а не результат?


Результат тоже, просто кто то занимается горными лыжами, а кто то фри райдом. Темболее Будда наказал нам быть собственными светильниками.
Ведь согласитесь когда понимаешь сам и когда об этом читаешь уже всё готовое то совершенно разный уровень понимания мотивации уверенности (веры) и тд...

----------


## Sucheeinennick

все будды вышли из мирян, многие миряне стали ламами, есть призвание такое, быть духовником, если на то есть способности. ещё и способности надо иметь. Вообще думаю, что все ламы, которые становятся ламами, уже в той жизни что-то начали в своем пути просветления. Это же надо такой обьём информации за одну жизнь усваивать, ещё и успевать обьяснять, на 1 жизнь - много простому человеку. Не всем нужно и даже можно быть ламами.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы про мясо не пишите, пришлось идти в магазин за мясом, на ночь буузы делать. Так хорошо тут читала , целых 3 дня питалась курицей и рыбой, не напоминайте про мясо бурятское  мне ни разу!


Шэнэхэнские буряты в центре пооткрывали позных. Хорошо они позы делают. С виду небольшие, но объемистые и мяса вполне есть, тесто мелко так защипывают, очень много защипов, нет такого что наверху позы груда теста и сока также есть. Сало они крошат ножами вручную. Так вкуснее получается. В Иркутске один раз купил позы так они на дрожжевом тесте были и просто как булка в которой есть мясо оказались.

----------


## Кунсанг

Ученые говорят что если исчезнут пчелы то из-за нарушения системы, в силу того что не будет опыления многих растений, уменьшится количество животных и тогда человечеству будет нечего кушать и ему придет конец. Сейчас пчел становится все меньше и меньше. Из-за того что варварски вырубают леса, реки и ручьи обмелели и также среда обитания стала непригодна для многих животных. Так потихоньку но верно люди сами ведут к тому чтобы в будущем стало нечего кушать. Если раньше в Селенге водилась рыба и на удочку в протоке можно было наловить много рыбы то сейчас рыбы не стало. Рыбы все меньше и меньше. Кажется что людям недолго осталось тут жить. Медведей убивают из-за лап, кабаргу истребили массово из-за струи. Ни рыбы ни зверей так скоро не останется. Потом и коровам станет нечего кушать.

----------


## Акайо Йоко

Аюрведа :
http://www.ayur.ru/ayurrecipes.html

Это
на мой взгляд самое предпочтительное питание.
Раздельное питание было испробовано мною, продержался 4 месяца, потому что ощющения постоянного голода присутствуют. При этом строгое соблюдение правил из-за работы плохо выполнимо, однако эффект легкости в организме довольно заметен.

Есть конечно и изыски от которых просто выворачивает :  
http://obozrevatel.com/crime/narodny...mladentsev.htm

----------


## Аалександр

Интересно последователи 4ёх бдагородных истин,а когда принимпть пищу не знаете.Во все времена правильным было принимать пищу с утра а ужин отдавать врагам,также как и воплощения.На ночь сознание должно быть успокоенным,а не ивозбуждённым пищей.С помощью снов видно,что происходит в организме после вечерних застолий,или вы этого никогда не проверяли?

----------


## Буль

> Во все времена правильным было принимать пищу с утра


О! Господин знает что было правильным во все времена? Поразительная осведомлённость!  :Kiss:  :Wink:

----------

Нико (11.12.2012), Содпа Т (11.12.2012)

----------


## К Дордже

Очень ценная книга по правильному питанию - 
Арнольд Эрет "ЦЕЛЕБНАЯ СИСТЕМА БЕССЛИЗИСТОЙ ДИЕТЫ"

----------


## Содпа Т

> ...когда принимать пищу не знаете...


Достаточно понять "характер" принимаемой пищи.Отбросить лишнее,а там уже само собой,как говорится :Smilie: 
Напрягаться по этому поводу - вредно.Щадите свои сосуды и клетки.

----------


## Нико

> В Иркутске один раз купил позы так они на дрожжевом тесте были и просто как булка в которой есть мясо оказались.


Это называется "мо мо  по-амдосски". У тибетцев.

----------

